# Sure Cycle action system



## GAHUNTER60 (Dec 29, 2013)

I just replaced the factory recoil system on my Winchester SX2 with a stainless Sure Cycle system.  I was having lockup problems the last couple of years at some very inopportune  times (like when 15 greenheads were pitching in -- bad time to be holding a single-shot shotgun).

Never had any problems with feeding or ejection, just lock-up.  I've heard that this is a fairly common problem with this shotgun and its Browning clone.  Seems rust and marsh trash are prone to weaken the factory spring.

Any of you ever try the Sure Cycle System? Did it solve your problems?  It sure feels stout when I open the bolt now.  I can see that it might have a problem with light field and target loads, even though the Sure Cycle people say I won't with anything but the very lightest.

I guess if I'm going to use this gun on a dove shoot, I would be prudent to change out the magnum spring with the provided "light" spring that came with the new tube.

I'm taking it to a friend's private trap range tomorrow and  am going to put it through its paces with a variety of loads  from the heaviest 3-1/2 inch turkey loads to standard 2-3/4 inch target loads.

I'll report the results.


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Dec 29, 2013)

I would love to hear the results been thinking about getting it for my gun. Please let us know how it works out.


----------



## killerv (Dec 31, 2013)

Have had one in my 390 and 391s, currently one in my Benelli. Sucks factory tubes aren't as nice considering the money some of these guns cost.  Sure is nice not having to worry about them rusting like the factory stuff. Some guns just have issues with certain shells, sure cycle may or not fix it. It's more of a peace of mind thing. Definitely an upgrade though. I've never had to swap out springs or the rubber stoppers. What came in it has worked for all loads.


----------



## RAYM (Dec 31, 2013)

What does the kit cost? I thought about getting one for my gun


----------



## steveus (Jan 1, 2014)

Never had a single problem with my SX2, and no rust issues. But I think the Sure Cycle system is nice, I just haven't needed one.


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 1, 2014)

I have 2 Super X2s, one 3.5 and one 3 inch.. The 3.5 was a piece of crap from day one.. The 3 inch was great for about 5 years and went down a slippery slope of un reliability... I was in a position I had to break down and clean each and every hunt for marginal reliability. 

I purchased the sure cycle kit for the fall of 2012 thinking it would cure my reliability problems in the 3 inch gun.. (I shoot the 3 inch 26" better"... 

Upon receiving I put it in with the heavy spring and it would not cycle a thing even 3 inch HV loads... So I put the light spring in and limped through season... I was mad I had spent 150 on something that did not work.. 

FF fall of 2012, was again limping through early goose season I started to research.. I found a very common problem in the Gold,X2,X3,Silver was the spring in the gas piston seizing or breaking leading to reliability issues.. It will happen eventually with every gun with this gas system if it is shot enough. This left me with 3 solutions: New piston ($$$), New Spring (Pain in Butt) or send it to Jeff at SRM and have the piston sealed (40) Bucks.. 

I received my piston back and as instructed put the heavy spring back in.. I grabbed a skittles bag of shells from heavy 3 inch, 2 3/4 high brass and some high dram light loads.. It cycled everything flawlessly except some of the very cheap crap loads.. Something had changed.. 

I layout field hunt 4-5 days a week in the nastiest conditions.. My gun would NOT fail to cycle.. Even as friends Benellis, Berettas and others jammed due to conditions the gun was kicking shells 15 feet.. After a case or so of ammo and hunting in the nastiest conditions I gave up and cleaned my gun as I felt bad for it... 

The original intention of the seal was for high volume trap and skeet shooters to have reliability with the browning gas system with cheap DIRTY shells. It works everything from the action, magazine tube, piston and forearm have very little powder fouling.. The mag tube where I would normally have to use a green scotch brite due to the piston bleeding fouling I now just wipe with a rag with break cleaner... 

With all that I know the "lock up" issues you describe and I  have a similar issue still... I do not believe it is a lock up issue as the heavy spring is like a bear trap going off and I check everytime when loading and my lock up is snug.. There is something else where in some instances my first round does NOT fire for some reason and I rack a second in and Boom... I am going to search a remedy in the offseason as this is the only glitch my gun has.. 

I was at my wits end with my X2s I wanted a new gun but could not warrant selling them due to problems.. Since having my 3 inch fixed I would not trade it for anything.. I would put it side by side with Benelli, Beretta etc in terms of reliability with the advantage of the soft cycling gas system.. The sure cycle coupled with the seal of the piston was the best money I have ever spent for waterfowl hunting. I am going to have the 3.5 inch piston sealed and replace the recoil spring with a factory recoil spring as it will work and I cannot justify the 150 on a surecyle on a loaner gun.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Jan 2, 2014)

Took it out last Monday and shot a little bit of everything (3-1/2" down to light AA trap loads).  

To make a long story short, the gun locks up fine, but it will not cycle 2-3/4" shells -- regardless of how strong they are!  I talked to Jeff at Sure Cycle, and he says the next step is to send him the gas piston and let them seal it.  He claims this will solve the problem.

Oh well; it's only $$$$!


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 2, 2014)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> Took it out last Monday and shot a little bit of everything (3-1/2" down to light AA trap loads).
> 
> To make a long story short, the gun locks up fine, but it will not cycle 2-3/4" shells -- regardless of how strong they are!  I talked to Jeff at Sure Cycle, and he says the next step is to send him the gas piston and let them seal it.  He claims this will solve the problem.
> 
> Oh well; it's only $$$$!



As mentioned above I had my piston sealed.. It is awesome.. My gun will not always cycle cheap 2 3/4 inch shells with the heavy spring.. That is why they give you the light spring.. 

Its worth it to have it sealed.. Wait till you clean it..


----------

